# Lexus IS250 detailing - AutoBling.net



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

This car is 5 yesrs old, paint condition is very very bad...
Take us 20 hours(3 people)

Polish: Menzerna 83Q 85RD and Festool 5000
Cleaner: Meguiar's D series
Protection: Gtechniq system C1 L1 G1 G3 C3
Tool: Makita, Festool, Nikon...


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Good work! :thumb:

BTW what's the tool on the 4th picture from the end? Is it a steam cleaner or just compressed air? What do you use it for?

Cheers Mike_T


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> Good work! :thumb:
> 
> BTW what's the tool on the 4th picture from the end? Is it a steam cleaner or just compressed air? What do you use it for?
> 
> Cheers Mike_T


We use the tornador Car Cleaning Gun first, and use wet/dry vacuum cleaner.
I try to used the local manufacture of steam cleaner, it's no good...
I want to buy the PRO steam cleaner from autogeek, but they don't sent to Asia... 
Maybe I need to request Rob to help me to purchase one...


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

So what's this tool with black hose on the right?


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> So what's this tool with black hose on the right?


this one:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry, is this a blower or what?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb detailing great stuff


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> Sorry, is this a blower or what?


Blower, it blow strong hot air.


----------



## Daniel1991 (Feb 2, 2009)

can i ask why the paintwork as foam/shampoo water over it when machine polishing

thank you 

daniel


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Daniel1991 said:


> can i ask why the paintwork as foam/shampoo water over it when machine polishing
> 
> thank you
> 
> daniel


Every one who had done the polish job maybe know, when you finish one plane.
You will be very afraid of water or polish dry on it.
If it dry, there are water or polish mark on it.
You will need to polish again, IPA can't clean it.
So, we use the foam to seal the finish prevent any dirty dry on it.


----------



## Dip the Dip (Feb 14, 2009)

Daniel1991 said:


> can i ask why the paintwork as foam/shampoo water over it when machine polishing
> 
> thank you
> 
> daniel


+1 - Same with the BMW you guys posted up earlier.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Dip the Dip said:


> +1 - Same with the BMW you guys posted up earlier.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2400682&postcount=10


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

It's also good for clay...


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

And good for cooling and lubricant during polish...










Bubble is very useful in detailing job ^^


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't get it.
So, you cover a panel that you about to polish with foam, and then polish over it???


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

as for the hot air blower? what is that white foam on the inner fender? did you use some sort of chemical? or just the hot air?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

BKI said:


> I don't get it.
> So, you cover a panel that you about to polish with foam, and then polish over it???


I don't get it too. So you use this foam instead of polishing compound? Every polishing compound has some lubricity. I'm a bit confused now...


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

blackjz said:


> as for the hot air blower? what is that white foam on the inner fender? did you use some sort of chemical? or just the hot air?


I can't see any foam mate. I just think that dried plastics turns white...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great job again


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

orion - let me know ifyou want me to send the steamer out wiht your new order. 

top drawer work as usual from the autobling team :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work.... but what is that all over the wing of the white Mitsi


----------

